# Need help with CCT 0.9.5



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, I used this month and a half, and I have there almost 2000 times recorded... I just want to sometime come back and looked and see, how I progressed. But now, I don't know how, it's just somehow broken, it says "loggining disabled" next to my nick...


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 13, 2011)

your database got corrupt. Go into your cct folder and either delete it, or manually clean it up.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2011)

Same thing happened to me!

What exactly do you need to delete?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 13, 2011)

the name.xml file.


----------



## Kian (Feb 13, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> your database got corrupt. Go into your cct folder and either delete it, or manually clean it up.


 
_You're_ better than that, Dan.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 13, 2011)

Kian said:


> _You're_ better than that, Dan.


 
to be honest... I was thinking of saying "you're pretty much ****", but thought I shouldn't say that


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 14, 2011)

so when I delete it, I lose all my times? isn't there someway to save them?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2011)

the database got corrupted. You can try to save the times that are still there, but I have a feeling the majority of them are lost.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 14, 2011)

This happens to me if I close CCT, and open it up again before letting it finish writing to the xml file. If you just keep refreshing the folder your profile is in, and checking the size of the xm file, once it stops growing in size, you should be alright to open CCT again. This could also be caused by closing CCT, then doing a hard shutdown before it finishes writing the xml file, and things alike.

I suggest making periodic backups just to ensure this doesn't happen again.

If you open your xml file, look for the unclosed tags. You probably did lose some times, though. If you understand how to edit xml (it isn't hard, use google if need be), you can just close the tags yourself, and at least salvage what you do have. The bottom of your file will most likely be the unclosed tags.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 14, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> This happens to me if I close CCT, and open it up again before letting it finish writing to the xml file. If you just keep refreshing the folder your profile is in, and checking the size of the xm file, once it stops growing in size, you should be alright to open CCT again. This could also be caused by closing CCT, then doing a hard shutdown before it finishes writing the xml file, and things alike.
> 
> I suggest making periodic backups just to ensure this doesn't happen again.
> 
> If you open your xml file, look for the unclosed tags. You probably did lose some times, though. If you understand how to edit xml (it isn't hard, use google if need be), you can just close the tags yourself, and at least salvage what you do have. The bottom of your file will most likely be the unclosed tags.


 
thx a lot  I can now orient in it and know how to fix it (at last I lost only about 50 times )


----------

